# Info needed on Mosquito fish



## happykitsune (Sep 24, 2007)

I have researched this type of fish for so many years and still seek to know as much info about them as possible. 

So if anyone has any info about Mosquito fish please let me know what you know, such as behavior, tank mates, breeding habits, etc.

Also, I've heard these lil guys are very fiesty if not mean because of the harsh life they have in the streams and lakes, dealing with crayfish and other predators they have to deal with, but the only sign of meaness I've seen has been the male chasing my pregnant female. Which I'm guessing is normal since guppies and other fish (bettas especially) chase the opposite sex.

So I guess what I'm asking is if any one who has mosquito fish has ever had a problem with them being mean (Chasing each other around, nipping fins, and such)???

Plz let me know some info guys. Thx.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Well i heard they are aggresive fish so dont keep them with other fish.


----------



## happykitsune (Sep 24, 2007)

mesapod said:


> Well i heard they are aggresive fish so dont keep them with other fish.


Ok...not keeping them with other fish currently, just other mosquito fish. Any other info?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Feisty is an understatement. These brutes are wrecking machines.


----------



## happykitsune (Sep 24, 2007)

TheOldSalt said:


> Feisty is an understatement. These brutes are wrecking machines.


Mine don't seem to be nippy at all. Hmm, I wonder.

Could the conditions they have to go thru really be the cause of they're bad behavior? And if so, then would it be possible to breed them out of them with good conditions in the tank. 

I have a few female that are expecting babies. I think I'll experiment with this theory and see the new arriving fries temperments will be like in a well kept and friendly tank environment. I guess it's kinda like domesticating a dog or a cat. Then again, I'm probably wrong because even fish like Bettas and oscars have bad temperments (some anyways ;-) ) and a lot of the time they're kept in friendly tank environments. 

Idk. Any thoughts guys?


----------

